# Moving from Ireland to Canda



## Aciek (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

So basically this is what I am looking for and would appreciate all help.
My parents are planning on moving to Canada and during that time I will be on my last year on which I should do my Leaving Certificate.

What is the difference of edication in Canada on that level? What is the equivalent of Leaving Certificate over there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Aciek said:


> Hello,
> 
> So basically this is what I am looking for and would appreciate all help.
> My parents are planning on moving to Canada and during that time I will be on my last year on which I should do my Leaving Certificate.
> ...


Education in Canada is. Provincial matter. Which Province will you be moving to?


----------



## Aciek (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd be moving to Saskatchewan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Aciek said:


> I'd be moving to Saskatchewan


Hopefully by reading this you'll learn all you need to know:-
Frequently Asked Questions - Education - Government of Saskatchewan


----------

